

The 25% Discount that Cost Us $12,000  - dangrossman
http://groovehq.com/blog/discounting

======
BorisMelnik
Really interesting story, haven't kept up with the series but definitely shows
that "discount" customers are much different than "full price" customers in
some cases.

I have to comment, I went to the home page and had a hard time figuring out
exactly what they do. I spent maybe 30 seconds on the page and ended up almost
leaving.

Turns out the letter from the owner at the bottom really nailed it home and I
think might even be what our company needs right now.

